# Why are some Christians seemingly called to a life with much suffering and hardships?



## Blessed5x (Jun 17, 2008)

Why are some Christians seemingly called to a life with much suffering and hardships and other Christians seem to experience few trials in their faith, health, finances, familial relationships (in-laws, adult siblings), church, work, relationship with friends/neighbors, etc? 

Knowing that God is sovereign in all things, and all things experienced in this world are for His glory, why do some Christians experience more trials and tribulation in this world than others?

When I say "Christians" I mean serious minded Reformed individuals/families (like those here on the PB). Also, I mean suffering and hardships experienced apart from overt sin in one's life.

Any good book recommendations also appreciated


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 17, 2008)

Robin,
I highly recommend Thomas Boston's book, "The Crook in the Lot". It is an excellent treatment of "dark" providences in the life of a believer.
Jim
PS Check out my wordpress blog. I've got some quotes from that book on it.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 17, 2008)

That is one question I must have asked myself a hundred times. Sometimes life isn't fair but than again if it were all of us, myself included, would not be here now but it the place of eternal torments. I still wonder though some times why certain ones in the family of God seem to suffer more hardship and misery in this life more than others. Also why some seem more blessed than others. 
There is a booklet I have read from the Chapel Library entitled "The Mute Christian under the Smarting Rod" by Thomas Brooks. It is a good read and is free from Mount Zion Chapel. Chapel Library: Mount Zion Bible Church: Main Page


----------



## Blessed5x (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you Jim and Tom! I will be reading both.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2008)

Good recommendations! They are also available online at the PB links manager:

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - The Crook in the Lot -- Thomas Boston - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - The Mute Christian Under the Smarting Rod -- Thomas Brooks - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2008)

In my case the reason is sin that is not visible to other people but is a reality. My hardships are discipline from the Father. It may be different for others.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 17, 2008)

Robin,
I added a few more quotes from Boston on my wordpress blog. Check them out...


----------



## reformedlostboy (Jun 17, 2008)

Blessed5x said:


> Why are some Christians seemingly called to a life with much suffering and hardships and other Christians seem to experience few trials in their faith, health, finances, familial relationships (in-laws, adult siblings), church, work, relationship with friends/neighbors, etc?
> 
> Knowing that God is sovereign in all things, and all things experienced in this world are for His glory, why do some Christians experience more trials and tribulation in this world than others?
> 
> ...


to answer you simply as to why: because we desire a deeper relationship with God. Looking back on some very recent (past two days) trials conerning our family I can see the marvelous work that God has wrought in our house. My wife and I were drawn to prayer all day in one accord. We were reminded of the cherished fellowship we have with our brothers and sisters in our church. We were humbled and helpless, pleading with our Father for grace amd mercy. I found myself before His throne more times in the last two days than I have been the week prior. I can joyfully attest that Rom 8:28 is a promise He keeps and He loves to give us occasions to prove it. Praise to the Most High.

Online book: Suffering and the Sovereignty of God :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know about the "why" of it but I do find it interesting that quite often those who suffer the most usually complain about it the least.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 18, 2008)

Suffering is a deep privilege. Paul said he longed to share in the sufferings of Christ (Phil. 3). There are many reasons why people suffer, and I don't believe (based on the book of Job) that we can look at someone and say which reason applies to what person:

1. We suffer because of sin. We reap what what we sow. If I go out and steal, I will pay the consequences, and my life will be more difficult, because I now carry the guilt and maybe the punishment. It will destroy me on the inside.. 
2. We may suffer because of the sin in the lives of people around us. If someone burns our house down, we will suffer of no fault of our own. 
3. We suffer (as was already said) because we long to know Christ better. Suffering teaches us about deep of our sinfulness, it teaches us to trust God, it teaches us God's faithfulness. In short, suffering helps to complete our sanctification. 
4. We suffer because sin is in the world, and that is the natural outcome of sin. No one, not even the believer completely escape the curse of sin until the day we are redeemed from this world. 

Suffering is not something that we necessarily bring upon ourselves, but it is something that happens to everyone. Often when we look at people who seem to have great lives, but we don't know about their inner sufferings. So often God gives people an easy life on the outside, because they are dealing with other types of emotional suffering on the inside. 

In short, all suffering (for the believer) is gift from God in *this *sense: Unlike the lost man whose suffering will come without remedy, God promises to the believer that He will cause ALL things to work together for good. One of the wonderful privileges of being God's child is that God never wastes our suffering. He will always take the painful, and if we let Him, He will (and always does) make beauty for ashes. That is why it is a privilege. When it comes, we can thank God for what He will do. 

For the unbeliever this is not true; his suffering becomes his torment, while for us, our suffering becomes something we learn to appreciate and thank God for, because we find Him in the midst of it.


----------



## caddy (Jun 18, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> That is one question I must have asked myself a hundred times. Sometimes life isn't fair but than again if it were all of us, myself included, would not be here now but it the place of eternal torments. I still wonder though some times why certain ones in the family of God seem to suffer more hardship and misery in this life more than others. Also why some seem more blessed than others.
> There is a booklet I have read from the Chapel Library entitled "The Mute Christian under the Smarting Rod" by Thomas Brooks. It is a good read and is free from Mount Zion Chapel. Chapel Library: Mount Zion Bible Church: Main Page


 
Good Stuff:

Literature List by Title


----------



## Blessed5x (Jun 18, 2008)

What wonderful replies! I agree with everyone's thoughts. 

Without sounding pious, how does one best respond to other believers who have a "what now?" response or approach one's continual hardships/sufferings often trying to fix you or the situation when often there is no immediate fix - it is from the providential hand of the Lord. When other believers in the church grow weary of someone's continual hardships/sufferings (even though the person suffering is not complaining) how should one respond?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 18, 2008)

Blessed5x said:


> What wonderful replies! I agree with everyone's thoughts.
> 
> Without sounding pious, how does one best respond to other believers who have a "what now?" response or approach one's continual hardships/sufferings often trying to fix you or the situation when often there is no immediate fix - it is from the providential hand of the Lord. When other believers in the church grow weary of someone's continual hardships/sufferings (even though the person suffering is not complaining) how should one respond?



I might remind them of how God responded to Job's friends, who effectively did the same thing while he suffered:



> And so it was, after the Lord had spoken these words to Job, that the Lord said to Eliphaz the Temanite, "My wrath is aroused against you and your two friends, for you have not spoken of Me what is right, as my servant Job has. Now therefore, take for yourselves seven bulls and seven rams, go to my servant Job, and offer up for yourselves a burnt offering; and my servant Job shall pray for you. For I will accept him, lest I deal with you according to your folly; because you have not spoken of me what is right, as my servant Job has." - Job 42:7-8


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 19, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Blessed5x said:
> 
> 
> > What wonderful replies! I agree with everyone's thoughts.
> ...


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 19, 2008)

Blessed5x said:


> Knowing that God is sovereign in all things, and all things experienced in this world are for His glory, why do some Christians experience more trials and tribulation in this world than others?



To glorify God by being conformed to the image of Christ.


----------



## DeoOpt (Jul 30, 2008)

*And we know that we are of God(1st John 5:19)*

And we know that we are of God' (1st John 5:19) When God made us a believer, He ment to try us; and when He gave these promises and askes us to trust them, He gave such promisis as are suitable for times of tempest and tossing. Luther said 'if he had not seen Christ at the helm, I would have abandon ship long ago.' God perfects us thrugh our trials and tribulation, He shows us our want for Him. "God is not slack consening His promises." .. 'Go to the deeps of God's promise, and claim whatsover you will; The blessing of God will not fail thee, His word He will surely fulfill.'


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 30, 2008)

Ecclesiastes can be a tough study, but one that is beneficial when sorting out why the righteous can have a tough time in life, while the unrighteous seem to scoot along with few problems. "Under the sun" is a quick reference to the book of Ecclesiastes in our house, and one that is given fairly often.


----------

